# Happy sound?



## Gliderluver (Aug 25, 2012)

So Thistle has a new found love of sleeping on my chest in my sweatshirt. I will pick her up and she tries to dive down my shirt. Gets all cozy...and will stay there for hours. My question is...once she falls asleep she makes this ”Pop” sound...it sounds like very quiet popcorn. ”Pop...Pop...Pop,Pop,Pop...Pop...Pop,Pop,Pop...Pop...”
Is this purring? Or one of the happy sounds?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine does that too when he's on my lap, content and happy... when he's extremely content he purrs


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy sound, though it's different from purring. A purring hedgehog is much quieter than a purring cat, for instance - you may be able to hear it if they're close enough to your ear, but more often you'll feel the vibration of it and barely hear anything at all.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> Happy sound, though it's different from purring. A purring hedgehog is much quieter than a purring cat, for instance - you may be able to hear it if they're close enough to your ear, but more often you'll feel the vibration of it and barely hear anything at all.


You should hear mine when he purrs, I can hear it from a metre away :shock: it's like a cat, purrrrr :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

That's impressive!  That's like some of mine when they make the whistly "tweety" happy snuffling sound, I can hear it from the other side of our living room.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess some of them are just noisier than others  He scared the heck out of my mum when he first purred (while eating :roll: ) she thought he was growling at her, she didn't know they could purr. :lol:


----------



## Gliderluver (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok...so the ”Pop” sound means she is content...and when she is silent...yet feels like she is vibrating...she is purring! Lol Nice to know she is happy! And the little ”chirp” sound is another happy sound...awesome! 
I read...and read...but couldn't find ”happy sounds” I could only find the meaning to ”unhappy” sounds. It was very frustrating. Because although I would like to know the unhappy sounds...I think the happy sounds are just as important...if not more! (the unhappy sounds are a bit more apparent, and easier to spot. Lol)
Advice- to rescues/breeders...if you have sounds on your Web site...don't forget the happy sounds also...they are just as important...and I couldn't find them anywhere!
Thank you for you're info everyone...you are helping me and Thistle grow our relationship...and me to understand her better.


----------



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

OH!!!! the whistling squeakiness type sound is a happy noise!!!! That's so awesome - Winston was out today and not grumpy for a change. He had just gotten all snuggly, half in his blanket half on my lap feet out stretched in front of his face (so adorable) and made this whistle-squeek sound. I was like "WHAT was that Winston!" and he looked up then went back to snuggling. He was so calm today and just crawling all over me stopping to snuggle for a while between adventures in hoodieland. I am so glad he makes happy noises!!!


----------



## Musicgirlr1996 (Oct 12, 2012)

My hedgehog does that too lol but she usually climbs up my sleeve (very painful when she balls up inside my sleeve if I move my arm) my hedgehog's name is also Thistle and is also a female lol


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Does anyone who has a loud purrer have a video or sound clip? I'd love to hear! So far I've noticed the tiny squeak noise, and Ambrose ticks like a very slow motor all the time! He also does that odd hiccupy type thing that I've seen explained on the forum as a baby hog calming hirself to sleep (seems to fit his behavior), but no purring that I've noticed. Would love to see/hear happy hoggy noises!


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

One of my friends took a video of her hoggle during one of his chirpy moments  :


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Haha, I played that video while Ambrose was snoozing on my tummy in his snugglebag - instant huffs! Thanks for sharing!


----------

